# Finally got shots of my new Limestone filly



## sfmini (Nov 22, 2009)

We just picked her up last weekend and this was the first time I was able to get some pictures of her. This getting dark earlier is for the birds!

Anyway here is Blondie. I didn't get pictures of my colt yet, catching him is a two woman job right now.


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 22, 2009)

aw

what a pretty gal.


----------



## topnotchminis (Nov 22, 2009)

She is really pretty!


----------



## horsehug (Nov 22, 2009)

Jody,

She is Adorable!!!! )

Susan O.


----------



## lildrummer (Nov 22, 2009)

sfmini said:


> We just picked her up last weekend and this was the first time I was able to get some pictures of her. This getting dark earlier is for the birds!Anyway here is Blondie. I didn't get pictures of my colt yet, catching him is a two woman job right now.





Sweet, is she a palameio?

Lildrummer


----------



## minie812 (Nov 22, 2009)

Love the third shot. She looks like a carousel horse


----------



## sfmini (Nov 22, 2009)

Yes, and a minimal pinto too!


----------



## Carolyn R (Nov 22, 2009)

Very cute, she looks like a carousel horse in that second shot.


----------



## Gini (Nov 22, 2009)

Jody

Congratulations, she is gorgeous!!





Gini


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 22, 2009)

Very pretty



can't wait to see you unwrap that blond bombshell in the spring


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Nov 22, 2009)

She's very pretty Jody! Congratulations again.


----------



## Connie P (Nov 22, 2009)

Congratulations again Jody! I'm glad you have her home now and have the opportunity to enjoy her! She sure is a beautiful horse.


----------



## Frankie (Nov 22, 2009)

Verrrrry pretty girl!

Congrats


----------



## Miniequine (Nov 22, 2009)

Welcome to the BillyClub!! She is beautiful.



)

I just love her pretty little face and those eyes..!

Have a blast with her





~Sandy


----------



## Jill (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh, Jody











She couldn't be any prettier and I love that middle shot especially


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Nov 22, 2009)

OMG, I LOVE LOVE LOVE that filly's eyes!!! Just gorgeous!!!

I'm looking forward to see her without all of the hair. I'll bet she's a knockout.


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 23, 2009)

She is gorgeous! Loved the 'action' shots LOL!!

Anna


----------



## little lady (Nov 23, 2009)

Congrats!



She is adorable.


----------



## shelly (Nov 23, 2009)

Very pretty girl!!!! She is a looker and I bet she sheds out gorgeous in the spring...



:wub


----------



## frosthillfarm (Nov 23, 2009)

[SIZE=10pt]Yes Jody![/SIZE]

Like Sandy said - Welcome to the BillyClub! Gotta love those Billy Idol babies!

Huge congrats on your beautiful girl!


----------



## Loess Hills (Nov 24, 2009)

[SIZE=10pt]I've got to say that is one gorgeous little girl! Beautiful expressive eyes and head..............of course, the "blonde" color helps too.[/SIZE]

Congratulations on the new member of your family!


----------

